# 98 hardbody carb trouble shooting.



## sani (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone
I have recently got my hands on a z24 hardbody, and for the life of me cannot get this thing to run properly. 
what i ve done so far, head gasket, timing chain, carb rebuild, change vacuum lines, plug leads, rotor, plugs , points, condenser, coil.

i am finding it very hard to tune, if i set the mixture screw to where it needs to be, it shudders under load, or accelerating, and is very flat, if i run it with the choke half out, its good, but has very bad fuel consumption.

has anyone had a similar problem, or can point me in the right direction, im really pulling my hair out on this one, 

it does have a performance branch and exhaust.

thanks in advance


----------

